# West Branch of Rocky river????



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Feel like exploring some new area's and was wondering if there is a impassable fall/dam on the west branch of the rock. I know most of that river is priviate, but I fould some parks and such along it. Just would like to know how far they will run up it, so I'm not killing time on water with no fish.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Don't think they can get past Olmstead Falls.
Way back when, I remember fishing behind a little cemetary out there
(Chesnut Grove?) and getting into some, but I think that's all posted now.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks creek! I might go check out the falls tommarrow and see what's up with them, no fishin' though, rivers gonna be a mess for awhile. 
I know a few years back when we got all that rain in the spring I got some reports of people catching them all the way up to Valley City. Be nice if they ran that far, 5 min drive for me but oh well.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I'd think during the right high water event, they should be able to get over those little falls in Olmstead. Kinda looking for a needle in a haystack above that though.
Always worth a check though.


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

Grew up fishing the west branch. There is no barrier they can't get over. I have caught fish south of 82. After this rain I think there will be fish all over. I suspect at least until 303


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

